# Tom Clancy's HAWX DEMO Released



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,677420/HAWX-PC-final-version-and-demo-delayed/News/

The demo was supposed to be released yesterday (Thurday February 26th) but Ubisoft has delayed it to correct a gamebreaking bug.

EDIT: Also the game is sponsored by ATI   finally some biased performance for the red team 
http://hawxgame.us.ubi.com/

EDIT: The demo has now been released. You may download it from any of your favorite game demo sites. 

FileShack

FilePlanet

GamersHell
*
List of supported PC peripherals for this game. Taken from the official website. 
*
MATROX TRIPLEHEAD2GO

TRACKIR

    * Gyroxus
    * Thrustmaster FireStorm(TM) Dual Power 3
    * Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Analog 3
    * Thrustmaster T-Mini
    * Thrustmaster DualTrigger Force
    * Thrustmaster Dual Trigger
    * Thrustmaster Run'N' Drive 3-in-1 Rumble Force
    * Thrustmaster Run'N'Drive
    * Thrustmaster QZ 501 Predator
    * Thrustmaster USB Joystick
    * Thrustmaster Predator
    * Thrustmaster Top Gun Fox 2 PRO
    * Thrustmaster T.Flight Stick X
    * Thrustmaster HOTAS Cougar
    * Thrustmaster Afterburner II
    * Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X
    * Saitek Mad Catz
    * Saitek FPS
    * Saitek P2600 Rumble
    * Saitek P2900 Wireless
    * Saitek P880
    * Saitek Cyborg ST 90
    * Saitek Aviator
    * Saitek Cyborg EVO
    * Saitek Cyborg EVO Force
    * Saitek Cyborg X
    * Saitek X52 Flight Control System
    * Logitech Dual Action
    * Logitech Rumblepad 2
    * Logitech Extreme 3D
    * Logitech Freedom 2.4 Cordless
    * Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
    * Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller
    * Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
    * Sony Dual PSX-USB Adaptor & Sony Analog Controller
    * CH Products Fighterstick
    * CH Products Combatstick 568
    * CH Products Flightstick Pro
    * CH Products Pro Throttle
    * Guillemot Force Feedback Joystick
    * Gambird Dual Force Gamepad


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2009)

Idk I was looking at the game but I'm not much of a plane guy. I see it's sponsored by ATi, that's always good. Crossfire support outta the box maby


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thanks.



There's a button for that  jk



ShadowFold said:


> Idk I was looking at the game but I'm not much of a plane guy. I see it's sponsored by ATi, that's always good. Crossfire support outta the box maby



Probably still have to wait for whichever Catalyst is released after the full game to get crossfire support. Hope not but only the demo can tell us now.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot to hit it. 

Now I did.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just kidding. 

I hope this game is good. I think it will really be a good game to play on my TV. I'll try to sit really close so it feels like the IMAX.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been in need of a good flight combat game. Now I just need a space combat one. 
*prays to game gods for Freespace 3*

This game looks enticing though. Good find on the delay


----------



## Darknova (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh well that's a f***ing surprise. It's only what? 9 months late....


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 27, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I've been in need of a good flight combat game. Now I just need a space combat one.
> *prays to game gods for Freespace 3*
> 
> This game looks enticing though. Good find on the delay



I want this game so bad

I would commit homicide for Freespace 3, so long as I could play it in prison.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkmsXdywGmA

Hopefully they'll get the demo cleared for release asap!!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 27, 2009)

I want this NOW!!! I want to try it on my x52.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2009)

Demo should come out on March 2... which is completely retarded IMO. 

Friday + demo = awesome 

Monday + demo = waiting all day to play... Mondays suck enough already. :shadedshu

source


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 27, 2009)

I played the demo yesterday on the PS3. I have to admit I had my doubts but damn its pretty good!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2009)

WANT DEMO!  I want to do bomb runs!!


----------



## RevengE (Feb 28, 2009)

This game looks pretty decent. I'm excited to give it a go.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 28, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I want this game so bad
> 
> I would commit homicide for Freespace 3, so long as I could play it in prison.


Same here, hell i wish for another Descent game in general!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

So I'm trying to find out which sites will have the demo for download. File Planet is letting subscribers pre-load the demo which is lame because it makes me think they they have an exclusive release of the demo. 

If you register for free you can use the download manager to reserve the download (your place in queue i think) but they make no mention of when it will actually let you start downloading. 

No other sites appear to have the demo available....


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2009)

Xbox Live has the demo for download, but no PC demo yet


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

The x360 demo has been available for weeks.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So I'm trying to find out which sites will have the demo for download. File Planet is letting subscribers pre-load the demo which is lame because it makes me think they they have an exclusive release of the demo.
> 
> If you register for free you can use the download manager to reserve the download (your place in queue i think) but they make no mention of when it will actually let you start downloading.
> 
> No other sites appear to have the demo available....



It's not a huge title. It's unlikely any of the cheese sites like Vile Planet, will need to secure the rights to it, in order to gain web-hits.

Gamershell should have it when it's available, and they are still the best(and free) gaming demo site around.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,677420/HAWX-PC-final-version-and-demo-delayed/News/
> 
> The demo was supposed to be released yesterday but Ubisoft has delayed it to correct a gamebreaking bug.
> 
> ...



Is that why it got delayed? ATi goof something?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

newconroer said:


> It's not a huge title. It's unlikely any of the cheese sites like Vile Planet, will need to secure the rights to it, in order to gain web-hits.
> 
> Gamershell should have it when it's available, and they are still the best(and free) gaming demo site around.



You're right, it's not a huge title but I do think it will be pretty big. vile planet seems to think it will be pretty popular if they are even bothering to have a pre-load available. 

Ubisoft has also gone out of their way to include support for pretty obscure hardware only die hard flight game enthusiasts would own. 

Gamershell is a pretty good site, I usually go to fileshack since I get 1mb/s on every file.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

You can now queue up for the demo. 

Hopefully TPU can get it hosted too.

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/hawx/

http://www.gamershell.com/download_40308.shtml


----------



## raptori (Mar 2, 2009)

i just started the download i can't believe............... is this is true??????????????


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

yes it's true.. too bad I have to wait until i get off work to play it. 

Tried loading on my work system and failed miserably..


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm DL'ing it!!! I hope my 9800SE with Catalyst 7.4 drivers are up to the task!


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 2, 2009)

You're about to get wet trousers.....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> You're about to get wet trousers.....



That good Mike ole' buddy?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm DL'ing it!!! I hope my 9800SE with Catalyst 7.4 drivers are up to the task!



What happened to your gtx ? and of course it will be up to the task its the sexeh edition.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm on my work computer..  The DL kept failing so it looks like I'll have to get it when I get home.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

where were you trying to get it from erocker?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm trying for the 2nd time off Gamershell, so far so good this time.  Also giving you a thanks cause I've been waiting for HAWX since I saw it in Game Informer back in September-October of last year.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Fileshack. http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/13814/Tom+Clancy's+HAWX+Demo  It works, it's just my USB lan adapter is only good for browsing the web.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Gamerhell was working for me but then I realized I was in queue with the Fileplanet DL manager... which was about 40% faster when it started.

Maybe we can get one hosted here like the FEAR2 demo. ... ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

Please tell me this is like Afterburner. I NEED a new Afterburner!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Please tell me this is like Afterburner. I NEED a new Afterburner!



I believe so..


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

Im downloading it now as well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone get the demo loaded up yet?


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the one and only HAWX demo is released thread.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Welcome to the one and only HAWX demo is released thread.



HAHA yeah I just saw someone else posted one too, I was going to tell them you already posted a Link.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Welcome to the one and only HAWX demo is released thread.



LOL thanks man. I screwed up by making the last one. I didnt know TRIPTEX_MTL had it covered.

TRIPTEX_MTL change the title of the thread man!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> LOL thanks man. I screwed up by making the last one. I didnt know TRIPTEX_MTL had it covered.
> 
> TRIPTEX_MTL change the title of the thread man!



LOL Only mods can change a thread title. The OP has now been updated to reflect today's release. 

thanks, erocker.


----------



## shk021051 (Mar 2, 2009)

directx 10 support????


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> directx 10 support????



YES, and In case you missed the OP this game was sponsored by ATI do it should run really well on all recent ATI hardware.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

Un-Freakin-Believable!

I don't know if my avatar gives it away but I loved the demo played it for like 6 hours and I want to test it out on my X52. I love doing pugachev's cobra and flying backwards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> LOL Only mods can change a thread title. The OP has now been updated to reflect today's release.
> 
> thanks, erocker.



No you can change the name of your own thread. I do it all the time. Just double click the title.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Un-Freakin-Believable!
> 
> I don't know if my avatar gives it away but I loved the demo played it for like 6 hours and I want to test it out on my X52. I love doing pugachev's cobra and flying backwards.



a).... SCREENTHOTS

b) it doesnt suport the X52 or you didn't get it yet?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> a).... SCREENTHOTS
> 
> b) it doesnt suport the X52 or you didn't get it yet?



A) not got it yet but I'l make a video

B) /wrists


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> A) not got it yet but I'l make a video
> 
> B) /wrists




a) you played it on a console then?

b).. i dont get it. 


@ mailman... I double clicked everywhere I saw the title... I think you're lying ... Nevermind I see it now /FACEPALM :shadedshu


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

This looks sweeeeeet..its at 20% sooon!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> a) you played it on a console then?
> 
> b).. i dont get it.
> 
> ...



 Told ya!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> a) you played it on a console then?
> 
> b).. i dont get it.



Yeah I played it on the xbox and loved it and b was slash wrists because my rather expensive joystick doesn't work with this game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Told ya!



I guess I've never tried to renamed a thread before... 

 you win.. now back on topic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess I've never tried to renamed a thread before...
> 
> you win.. now back on topic.



No sweat. I found out by mistake one day  Anyway does anyone have some F'ING screenshots yet?!?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I played it on the xbox and loved it and b was slash wrists because my rather expensive joystick doesn't work with this game.




List of supported PC peripherals for this game. You were referring to the Saitek x52 right?

    * Gyroxus
    * Thrustmaster FireStorm(TM) Dual Power 3
    * Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Analog 3
    * Thrustmaster T-Mini
    * Thrustmaster DualTrigger Force
    * Thrustmaster Dual Trigger
    * Thrustmaster Run'N' Drive 3-in-1 Rumble Force
    * Thrustmaster Run'N'Drive
    * Thrustmaster QZ 501 Predator
    * Thrustmaster USB Joystick
    * Thrustmaster Predator
    * Thrustmaster Top Gun Fox 2 PRO
    * Thrustmaster T.Flight Stick X
    * Thrustmaster HOTAS Cougar
    * Thrustmaster Afterburner II
    * Thrustmaster T.Flight HOTAS X
    * Saitek Mad Catz
    * Saitek FPS
    * Saitek P2600 Rumble
    * Saitek P2900 Wireless
    * Saitek P880
    * Saitek Cyborg ST 90
    * Saitek Aviator
    * Saitek Cyborg EVO
    * Saitek Cyborg EVO Force
    * Saitek Cyborg X
** Saitek X52 Flight Control System*
    * Logitech Dual Action
    * Logitech Rumblepad 2
    * Logitech Extreme 3D
    * Logitech Freedom 2.4 Cordless
    * Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
    * Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller
    * Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
    * Sony Dual PSX-USB Adaptor & Sony Analog Controller
    * CH Products Fighterstick
    * CH Products Combatstick 568
    * CH Products Flightstick Pro
    * CH Products Pro Throttle
    * Guillemot Force Feedback Joystick
    * Gambird Dual Force Gamepad


----------



## shk021051 (Mar 2, 2009)

please take the screenshot


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome.

Also didn't know a NecroVision Demo was out


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I was referring to the saitek x52  You've made my day


----------



## technicks (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm about to play it on the PS3.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

YES!! I have The X52 Control System.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I was referring to the saitek x52  You've made my day



Sweet.. 



technicks said:


> I'm about to play it on the PS3.



Why not use your PC?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

Screens Damn It!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Screens Damn It!!!!



Wait til you get to the highest altitude you will shit your pants when you see how high you can actualy go.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be playing in about 30mins... 

I'll get some screens if I remember..


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Wait til you get to the highest altitude you will shit your pants when you see how high you can actualy go.



What does that have to do with "Screens Dammit!"?  I had to walk all the way next door to my house to start the download.  Now it's a race to see who gets a screenshot up first.  Now that I have said that, I'm going to lose.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> What does that have to do with "Screens Dammit!"?  I had to walk all the way next door to my house to start the download.  Now it's a race to see who gets a screenshot up first.  Now that I have said that, I'm going to lose.



All the way next door? Did you stretch first? I dont want to see anyone get hurt


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> What does that have to do with "Screens Dammit!"?  I had to walk all the way next door to my house to start the download.  Now it's a race to see who gets a screenshot up first.  Now that I have said that, I'm going to lose.



Sorry i'm a bit delirious from all this excitement  I meant to say wait til I get a screenshot of how high you can go


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Sorry i'm a bit delirious from all this excitement  I meant to say wait til I get a screenshot of how high you can go



YES! RELEASE THE SCREENIES!!


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 2, 2009)

Hoping this will go on TPU's servers, so I can download from here for when my mobo comes in. I doubt my netbook will handle it Hurry up with the screenshots already!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm dling it now. Not much of a airplane guy but it looks pretty decent. It's 6%, I got it off of fileshack, it's going 500kb/s.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got done installing, I'm pulling up fraps and I am going to be playing now. If there isn't any screens up when I'm done then I will post some.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just got done installing, I'm pulling up fraps and I am going to be playing now. If there isn't any screens up when I'm done then I will post some.



 hacker how did you get it so fast


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Um.... I just DL'd it from fileshack and I cannot open the file?!  It just says "file".  There is no .exe or setup.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have 7zip? The one I'm downloading is a .exe, maybe you canceled the download?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

I shall pwn all in this game. Yes that was a challenge and yeah that just happened.

Dumb question but have any of you tried Steam yet? They should already have the download.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you have 7zip? The one I'm downloading is a .exe, maybe you canceled the download?



No, never heard of 7zip.  I didn't cancel the download, but I think you are correct they must be using a different zip/rar program.  I'm downloading a .zip version of the demo from gamershell now, that one should work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm downloading now.. I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I shall pwn all in this game. Yes that was a challenge and yeah that just happened.



Bring it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Bring it



<<<(Highway to the danger zone playing in the background) Schools open son. You can call me "Viper".


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> <<<(Highway to the danger zone playing in the background) Schools open son. You can call me "Viper".



Sure thing Iceman


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Sure thing Iceman


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I can just picture the movie playing in the back of my eye's while reading that Mail Man... I'd be called Goose..


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I can just picture the movie playing in the back of my eye's while reading that Mail Man... I'd be called Goose..



Me too!  thats great.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't think of a snappy jet pilot name


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I can't think of a snappy jet pilot name



You can Call Me Beaver.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2009)

The 360 version makes you use a 5 letter call tag.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

Viper was the old mans name who ran the topgun school. The old Vietnam vet.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, NecroVision is pretty good.(for those that care)

I still have not dled the hawx demo tho.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Viper was the old mans name who ran the topgun school. The old Vietnam vet.



Iceman was the guy that tought he was Billy badass Right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Knowing me, I'll still be Cold Storm.. Sweet pilot name!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Iceman was the guy that tought he was Billy badass Right?



Iceman was Val Kilmer. Viper was the teacher.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 2, 2009)

Installing now


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

This game is really awesome. Would be easier if I had a joystick. It says DX10 but it doesn't look like it. But over all its awesome! 

But the controls are a little bit wacked, and flying is a little weird, but you can get used to it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Your callsign shall be Kenny Loggins.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Iceman was Val Kilmer. Viper was the teacher.



Yeah Val Kilmer..He thought he was The best pilot in the movie.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 2, 2009)

So maybe dumb ?.Is this playable with just a keyb/mouse?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> So maybe dumb ?.Is this playable with just a keyb/mouse?



Yes, It should be I know every Flight Sim I have played you could use one.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> List of supported PC peripherals for this game. You were referring to the Saitek x52 right?
> 
> * Gyroxus
> * Thrustmaster FireStorm(TM) Dual Power 3
> ...





GREASEMONKEY said:


> So maybe dumb ?.Is this playable with just a keyb/mouse?



Look at quote above.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Your callsign shall be Kenny Loggins.



I bet you'll throw down "Hendrix"


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually I think I'm going to use Kenny Loggins.   Or, some lame Battlestar Galactica callsign because I'm that kind of nerd.   And no, you will not be seeing any Kenny Loggins avatar from me on TPU anytime soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm thinking my name should be "MailMan" but I'm leaning more to "ColonCobra"


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm thinking my name should be "MailMan" but I'm leaning more to "ColonCobra"



Lmao.  ColonCobra.  How about WrectumWrangler? 

I'm done with the names, I should know better.  Must go play now...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

ERRR... Two good names MM... I say Mailman if it's allowed still!!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Look at quote above.



I did look,and did not see anything listed but sticks and controllers.Maybe i'm just blind!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ERRR... Two good names MM... I say Mailman if it's allowed still!!!



It better be. Iv been the TheMailMan since 1992!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

90% almost done!


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I did look,and did not see anything listed but sticks and controllers.Maybe i'm just blind!



My bad.  I was thinking you were asking if you can _only _play it with a mouse/keyboard.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


>



NICE! Ill be playing in a few MINS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It better be. Iv been the TheMailMan since 1992!



You'll all ways be TheMailMan in my heart man!  

Well, just think of different ways to do it, and I bet you can have one!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

Runs 60fps solid at 16x AA and AF 1920 x 1080 all highest settings


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can the demo run a multiplayer mission?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 2, 2009)

Renamed the DX10 .exe to Crysis.exe with 4x AA 16x AF and I got a solid 60fps. It was pretty fun but it's not my type of game. I definitely recommend trying it if you like dog fight games. The graphics are good, the controls are good, everything about the game is good


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

installing now!! Woot!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder what kind of FPS ill get with my 4870x2..going to install now.


----------



## scope54 (Mar 2, 2009)

20 fps with everything on high and 4x aa


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

I've made a video and I'm uploading on youtube for you guys. It lags like hell at one point because I'm using fraps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

I've played both levels.. loved it for the time I did! But I had to stop due to my dang dogs!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I've played both levels.. loved it for the time I did! But I had to stop due to my dang dogs!!!



tell the dogs to gtfo thats what I did with mine  

I can't do the cobra in the pc version  even with a xbox controller.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKRdQEKTBw

Youtube ruins the quality


----------



## MadClown (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if my sidewinder will work, i guess ill figure it out in an hour.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2009)

OOh will have to try TIR with it.  All though only liked Ghost Recon and Raven Shield really the rest i found that there just play once and sell.

And going by the pics this is another i'll skip.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 2, 2009)

Will download it tomorrow as connection is being a pain.

Hmm at least their is a cockpit view, but looks far to arcady for me :/ But at least my joystick is supported (X52)


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Will download it tomorrow as connection is being a pain.
> 
> Hmm at least their is a cockpit view, but looks far to arcady for me :/ But at least my joystick is supported (X52)



The cockpit view doesn't have a hud which is disappointing but for a combat sim I love it. Not as arcadish as ace combat 6 and not as realistic as falcon 4.0


----------



## chris89 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah :/ No Hud, but as long as it has a gunsight. wait thats IL2.

Ace Combat 6 was arcade, better then Secret Weapons. will wait to give judgment after i download it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> tell the dogs to gtfo thats what I did with mine
> 
> I can't do the cobra in the pc version  even with a xbox controller.
> 
> ...



You're pretty good  

Is that with the Saitek?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah thats with my x52. Problem is you can't free look so its hard to track targets.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2009)

Not bad...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm am I the only one having issues with this game? I get atikmdag.sys error when I get into a campaign.

EDIT: Only happens in DX10 mode


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with it. Played it a few times for 30+ mins each... I'm all good with D10


----------



## Frizz (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah it turned out there's something wrong with my system.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2009)

I was about to post this


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2009)

Ran fin here. Maybe try updating your DirectX. 

Game is only using about 30-60% of each GPU which doesnt appear to change if I rename the .exe or not. 

I like it so far but I still don't know if I'll buy it. I like the follow cam and the lead cam but I'm not really liking the assistance off cam. I dont even use the assistance so that's not why I dont like it, I find it awkward and annoying that it always defaults to a ground target that i have no interest in shooting at so I have to change modes, find a target, and change modes again. 

When I'm performing advanced maneuvers I want to be in the plane preparing to attack or dodge another missile, I dont want to watch the action take place from a distance while my plane dips and dives to the the point that I don't even know which plane is mine. I really dont like the idea that you can also see almost the entire combat area while in assistance off mode. Assistance off makes it sound harder but after getting used to it... it's SOFA KING easy. 

Without ERS, assistance on is much more legit. Assistance off is a deceiving description.  

How hard is it to track a target in an open sky VS tracking from the follow cam or cockpit of a jet?

FAIL


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

randomflip said:


> yeah it turned out there's something wrong with my system.





Glad you found it out Mem!!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I was about to post this



# Insufficient Power
# Bad Memory Modules
# Over Clocking
# Overheating 

Mine would be a combination of I'm guessing Memory and overheating, I'm using generic ram at 906 mhz with only a 2 dollar heatspreader fitted so that is probably whats causing it, but yeah Its scorching atm and its cloudy.. F**ked up weather down here, CPU and GPU temps are more than fine, PSU is just right. It stopped after I let my computer rest for a few minutes  cheers guys.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2009)

I think this demo is using DX 10.1


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think this demo is using DX 10.1



Not for the guy running an 8800gt.   And boy does the cranking of AA take its toll without it.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 3, 2009)

How does everyone like it so far?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I get wierd stutter in Dx10 mode. I usualy get every thing 60 fps with 8x AA and AF but it feels like its lagging even though I get 40-50 fps its really wierd plus it crashes sometimes.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 3, 2009)

Runs perfectly on DX10 mode, put did have to set it to 1920x1200 (get a average of 44FPS max being 110)

All i can say im not a fan i hate the 3rd wizz about mode, a lack of a decent hud for me is very annoying. also not being and to use any of my POV's switches to continue the views is annoying.

But overal good. i just think i will stick to IL2 & Lock On.


----------



## shk021051 (Mar 3, 2009)

*HAWX PC: System Requirements *
Supported OS: Windows® XP (with Service Pack 3) or Windows Vista® (with Service Pack 1)(only) 

Processor: Intel® Pentium® 4 2.0 GHz, or AMD Athlon XP 2000+ or higher (Intel Core 2 Duo 6320 / AMD Athlon X2 4000+ or higher recommended) 

RAM: 1 GB (Windows XP) (2 GB recommended), 2 GB Windows Vista 

Video Card: 128 MB DirectX®–compliant, Shader 2.0–enabled video card (256 MB DirectX 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher recommended)
(see supported list*) 

Sound Card: DirectX 9.0–compliant sound card 

DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0 or 10.0 libraries (included on disc) 

DVD-ROM: 4x DVD-ROM, dual-layer drive

Hard Drive Space: 7 GB

Peripherals Supported: Windows-compliant keyboard, mouse, optional controller (Xbox 360® Controller for Windows recommended) 

Multiplayer: Broadband connection with 128 kbps upstream or faster / LAN connection 

* Supported Video Cards at the Time of Release 
Shader Model 2.0:
NVIDIA® GeForce® 59xx
ATI® RADEON® X8xx / 9800
Shader Model 3.0 / 4.0:
NVIDIA® GeForce® 6/7/8/9 series
ATI® RADEON® X1300XT / X1650-1950/HD 2000/3000/4000 series
ATI® Crossfire
NVIDIA SLI 

Sound Cards Supported: 
Creative Audigy I, II, and IV series, Creative X-FI series, Realtek HD Audio compatible, Realtek AC97 Audio compatible, Hercules Series 

Game Pad Supported: 
Gembird Dual Force GamePad, Logitech Dual Action, Logitech Extreme 3D, LOGITECH EXTREME 3D PRO, LOGITECH FREEDOM 2.4 CORDLESS JOYSTICK, Logitech Rumblepad 2, Mad Catz,SAITEK AVIATOR, SAITEK CYBORG EVO, SAITEK CYBORG EVO FORCE, SAITEK CYBORG ST, 90 JOYSTICK, Saitek FPS, Saitek P2600 Rumble, Saitek P880, Saitek X52 Flight Control System, Sony Analog Controller (with Dual PSX-USB Adaptor), THRUSTMASTER AFTERBURNER II, Thrustmaster Dual Trigger, Thrustmaster Dual Trigger Force, Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Analog 3, Thrustmaster FireStorm Dual Power 3 Gamepad, Thrustmaster HOTAS Cougar Joystick, Thrustmaster Run’N’ Drive, Thrustmaster Run’N’ Drive 3-in-1 Rumble Force, Thrustmaster T.Flight Stick X, Thrustmaster T-Mini, THRUSTMASTER TOP GUN FOX 2 PRO, TRUST PREDATOR, TRUST QZ 501 PREDATOR, Xbox360 Controller.

Other controllers may work but functionality may vary. 

Laptop versions of these cards may work but are NOT supported. 


http://support.ubi.com


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to upload another youtube video of me killing a drone upside down and backwards


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to ask W1zzard if we can get TPU! to host a demo.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't wait until som3one hax the crap out of this game and unlocks all the camera modes with assistance off.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I can't wait until som3one hax the crap out of this game and unlocks all the camera modes with assistance off.



I like the 3rd person view with assistance off because it looks really cool but then again is a pain in the ass switching back and forth.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 3, 2009)

The demo is fun. I'm definitively getting the game 

I hope I can find my old joystick, and hope it works with it too 

Also, is there going to be a multimplayer? would be fun


----------



## raptori (Mar 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Renamed the DX10 .exe to Crysis.exe with 4x AA 16x AF and I got a solid 60fps. It was pretty fun but it's not my type of game. I definitely recommend trying it if you like dog fight games. The graphics are good, the controls are good, everything about the game is good


did you get rid off stuttering after renaming?? in DX10



DrPepper said:


> I get wierd stutter in Dx10 mode. I usualy get every thing 60 fps with 8x AA and AF but it feels like its lagging even though I get 40-50 fps its really wierd plus it crashes sometimes.


me too   i wonder if someone with single ATI card have the same stuttering or not since its optimized for ATI ..... bad luck if there is no work around something like locking the frame rate to lower value just like in FARCRY2....(.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

My little video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu5PwwPvLPA


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I'm going to ask W1zzard if we can get TPU! to host a demo.



Please!!!  I've had troubles downloading from each site.  How can one request a host or mirror for a download?  Pm a UberMod?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Please!!!  I've had troubles downloading from each site.  How can one request a host or mirror for a download?  Pm a UberMod?



I'm working on it.  I don't have access to the download server.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I'm working on it.  I don't have access to the download server.



 

Does it save anyone's stats  with me everytime I close the game my stats get erased.


----------



## raptori (Mar 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Please!!!  I've had troubles downloading from each site.  How can one request a host or mirror for a download?  Pm a UberMod?



i finished downloading from this site its fast and no registration required:
http://www.bigdownload.com/games/tom-clancys-hawx/pc/tom-clancys-hawx-demo


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you always have to be stuck in 3rd person mode when you turn assistance off.  I have my camera mode set to cockpit but when I start the first mission and it makes you turn assistance off I'm stuck in some odd 3rd person view where it is impossible to fly.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I swear I read somewhere in the 360 version you could fly assistance off if you changed something in the options but I can't actualy find it.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 3, 2009)

Flying assistance off isn't the issue on PC, just press left control.  Once you do however, you're no longer in cockpit mode, but rather 3rd person which is a horrible way to fly.  

So my conclusion is this game sucks.  You can either play with unrealistic safety nets or stumble around in 3rd person view... pretty lame.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 3, 2009)

I said that completely wrong lol. I meant there was an option I read about that let you fly in 1st person while in assistance off mode. I can't find one though.


----------



## MadClown (Mar 4, 2009)

I works well with my Sidewinder Force FeedBack 2, only thing missing is the force feedback, but all the axis's work.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Flying assistance off isn't the issue on PC, just press left control.  Once you do however, you're no longer in cockpit mode, but rather 3rd person which is a horrible way to fly.
> 
> So my conclusion is this game sucks.  You can either play with unrealistic safety nets or stumble around in 3rd person view... pretty lame.



That's what I've been saying the whole time. Ubisoft is claiming that this is their intended style of game play  

All they have to do is allow full control of the planes with the assistance on camera and the game would be epic beyond all recognition.


----------



## Wartz (Mar 4, 2009)

installed, played for 5 minutes, uninstalled.

not interested. :/


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 4, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That's what I've been saying the whole time. Ubisoft is claiming that this is their intended style of game play
> 
> All they have to do is allow full control of the planes with the assistance on camera and the game would be epic beyond all recognition.



Yeah... I was excited, and was going to buy it, but not anymore.  Sorry Ubisoft, you fail.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3981007546/m/2501030837/p/1

I hope they will listen but I doubt it.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 4, 2009)

I will post in this thread you posted Triptex. 

Perhaps there will be someone who will hack it, mod it or w/e so we can have it with assistance off/camera control.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

The bonus codes that I submitted only works on the full game... not the demo.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

Please come vote on this poll about the camera modes... it could help

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87063


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2009)

the game looks awesome but im thinking i will need a joystick to play this properly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok now that its been out a while I need to know if this has my "Afterburner fix" or am I stuck in limbo still?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> the game looks awesome but im thinking i will need a joystick to play this properly.



I recommend a joystick. But then disabling the assistance thing, I felt like I would have needed a joypad all of a sudden. I only have a Thrustmaster Top Gun "Afterburner 2" (bought it 2:nd hand for like 10$)..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2009)

TechnicalFreak said "Thrustmaster"


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> "Thrustmaster"



You called


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 4, 2009)

So, if I'm reading this right, you cannot play the game with assistance off in cockpit view?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> So, if I'm reading this right, you cannot play the game with assistance off in cockpit view?



You read that correct.


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 4, 2009)

That is...bullsh*t.

Who the hell wants to play a flight sim and not be in the cockpit...


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> That is...bullsh*t.
> 
> Who the hell wants to play a flight sim and not be in the cockpit...



It was never advertised as a flight sim.  It's an arcade flight shooter or whatever.


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 4, 2009)

But still!  How hard is it just to adjust the camera view?  Or make the cockpit view from the training or assistance or whatever selectable whenever you want?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> But still!  How hard is it just to adjust the camera view?  Or make the cockpit view from the training or assistance or whatever selectable whenever you want?



read this http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3981007546/m/2501030837/p/1

and this http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3981007546/m/1431089737/p/1

Vote here too http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87063

This game is easily modded, people have already unlocked several planes, co-op mode (via hamachi), and free flight mode. 

One used is claiming to be ale to unlock a/off maneuverability while leaving a/on.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 4, 2009)

I will follow the modding thread closely! thanks for the link mate!

I will go ahead and try the coop mod


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

olithereal said:


> I will follow the modding thread closely! thanks for the link mate!
> 
> I will go ahead and try the coop mod



No problem. I dont know where you are but we could try a co-op match in an hour.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 4, 2009)

I am in Quebec ( eastern Canada ) but I am leaving soon so humm perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2009)

Im in Quebec too (obviously Montreal lol) just let me know whenever you want to play.


----------

